# Grinder Pump Lift Station



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Whats up guys, been awhile since Ive logged on. Slammed with work down here. Hope everyone is doing well.

I looking for a little advice from the elders. I pulled a Myers WGL 20-21 2hp, single phase grinder pump out of a pre made package unit about 2 weeks ago. The dimensions on the tank are roughly 24"x 10 ft deep. It has a lift out rail system. Once it is in place it sits on a pedestal and discharges 1 1/4 PVC from the pedestal. I am having trouble finding the premade check valve and the mounting flange which makes the seat on the pedestal. 

I contacted the manufacturer and they sent me the SRA model lift out pedestal which wont work and cost my supplier a smooth $ 1,000 to get here. Just wondering if anyone can point me in the right direction so I can make this go away.

I have the pump temporaried in for now.....


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Im intrested in the response here. I hear there is good money on those type of station repairs.


----------



## hepco (Jul 29, 2008)

I dont know who your supplier is but H D Supply is a Myers distributer and has been pretty good about finding parts but of course the company is no better than the salesman you have.


----------



## jrplumbing74 (Apr 19, 2009)

OMG....Last year in NC I installed a system made by Little Giant that we had to repair within 2 weeks of start up. The rail was contorted (twisted) enough to where the discharge seal would not seal. 10 hours and 3 trips later (including 1 with new "spring loaded check valve" that was supposed to be the answer, they sent me a new rail and it fixed it... I never got reimbursed for labor from Little Giant btw!!!!


----------



## jrplumbing74 (Apr 19, 2009)

I also posted pics of system I installed... am wondering if it same setup


----------



## tooslow (Jul 17, 2009)

*pumps*

Look up a pump speacialty supply house, we have a few here in Calif. they can fix you up.

Should be lots of them in New Orleans. If you get in real trouble call the Army corps of engineers.


----------

